# Woman's body snatched from New Jersey cemetery



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Why would someone steal a body that had buried for 16 year, unless there's going to be a new realistic corpse in a NJ yard haunt this year?. 

http://usnews.nbcnews.com/_news/201...s-body-snatched-from-new-jersey-cemetery?lite


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

All joking aside, that is the work of an evil person. I may make corpses for decoration purposes, but I'd never desecrate someone's remains.


----------

